# Sono nuova



## Arual57 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Ciao a tutti,
sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.

Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.

tutto fila liscio se non fosse x il fatto che il ns rapporto si sta spegnendo....la passione ormai è un lontano ricordo, lui ha sempre in mente i suoi 2 hobbies....e a me tutto ciò sta stretto...ne ho parlato a mio marito e la sua risposta è stata....cosa vuoi che faccia?

bene questa la premessa....

tutto inizia 3'mesi fa....scambio di wa con un collega...qualche anno in più di me...convive senza figli...
dapprima i Msg sono scherzosi....poi via via più diciamo hot.

ci accordiamo per prendere un gg di ferie insieme....sul più bello lui si tira indietro....in quanto ha già un altra persona (si un altra amante) con cui il rapporto è agli sgoccioli...
avevamo messo subito le cose in chiaro....niente sentimenti...solo passare del tempo insieme spensierato.

inutile dire che ci sono rimasta male...ma pazienza...

pero no lui non molla....scambio di sguardi....qualche bacio rubato...

ho provato a farmi avanti un paio di volte ma senza successo....salvo poi ricominciare coi suoi giochetti

ora mi direte....ok dove vuoi arrivare? Onestamente....voglio arrivare a lui....

scusate se mi sono dilungata....ma non so proprio con chi parlarne..

grqzie...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.
> 
> Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.
> ...


Ciao
vuoi arrivare ad uno che come la racconti sembra giocare al gatto con il topolino ? 
la prossima volta che tenta di baciarti, sfuggi, vedi poi come reagisce.
se proprio vuoi tradire tuo marito con lui, diventa gatto e fai fare a lui il topo.


----------



## Alessandra (10 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao
> vuoi arrivare ad uno che come la racconti sembra giocare al gatto con il topolino ?
> la prossima volta che tenta di baciarti, sfuggi, vedi poi come reagisce.
> se proprio vuoi tradire tuo marito con lui, diventa gatto e fai fare a lui il topo.


:up:
Condivido! 


P.s.
Fiamma. ...ma non è il topo quello  che scappa?  Quando si parla di gatto e topo ho sempre pensato che il topo fosse sfuggente ma magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up:
> Condivido!
> 
> 
> ...


se il gatto arriva al topo, ci giochicchia un po', quanto vuole e poi lo fa fuori


----------



## Arual57 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie intanto x le risposte...

infatti non gli mando più sms....nessuna mossa...mi auguro questa possa essere la soluzione giusta...

il problema è anche l'altra con cui dice (ed è così) essere agli sgoccioli ma con cui in realtà è sempre legato....
anch'essa collega ma di un altro ufficio...

sono scema eh...


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Grazie intanto x le risposte...
> 
> infatti non gli mando più sms....nessuna mossa...mi auguro questa possa essere la soluzione giusta...
> 
> ...


o questo è un fenomeno del corteggiamento oppure tu più che scema ti valuti quanto una banconota da 17 euro


----------



## Arual57 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Nessuno delle 2...


Lui dice di voler iniziare con me solo a cose finite..

io ammetto di essere una che non insiste...non opprimo....
l'altra è La7 tipica gatta morta...ma non lo dico x rabbia....è così...
dice che se lui tronca lui si uccide:carneval:
Vanno avanti da 3 anni..

pero sto tira e molla va avanti da ottobre....


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Nessuno delle 2...
> 
> 
> Lui dice di voler iniziare con me solo a cose finite..
> ...


scappa.  e senza guardarti indietro.


----------



## Arual57 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Lo lo so che in fondo hai ragione....

però non capisco il suo comportamento...dove vuole arrivare....e se in qualche modo posso io cambiare (in meglio x me) la situazione....


----------



## oro.blu (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.
> 
> Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.
> ...


Benvenuta 

Magari lascia perdere e trovati un altro


----------



## Arual57 (10 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Benvenuta
> 
> Magari lascia perdere e trovati un altro



Grazie!

cerchero...ma vederlo tutti i gg..


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Gennaio 2016)

Sinceramente di dare consigli su come acchiappare un idiota che già ha un'amante e che si sta preparando il terreno per la prossima proprio mi pare tempo sprecato.

Avrei potuto tacere e non inteverire per nulla, lo so, ma avevo un paio di minuti da riempire


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sinceramente di dare consigli su come acchiappare un idiota che già ha un'amante e che si sta preparando il terreno per la prossima proprio mi pare tempo sprecato.
> 
> Avrei potuto tacere e non inteverire per nulla, lo so, ma avevo un paio di minuti da riempire


 non mi è consentito di darti un verde.


----------



## disincantata (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.
> 
> Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.
> ...


Benvenuta.  Cosa hai risposto a tuo marito?

Lascia perdere il collega, uno che si tira indietro e ha pure gia' due donne.


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.
> 
> Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.
> ...


Quali sono gli hobbies di tuo marito per essere così importanti?
Quanti anni avete?
57 non è il tuo anno di nascita vero? Un figlio a 50 anni effettivamente ti colllocherebbe tra i fenomeni.


----------



## Arual57 (10 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono gli hobbies di tuo marito per essere così importanti?
> Quanti anni avete?
> 57 non è il tuo anno di nascita vero? Un figlio a 50 anni effettivamente ti colllocherebbe tra i fenomeni.



40...i miei anni

gli hobbies di mio marito? Sport (tanto)...fotografia....
tipo mio figlio va dal suo amico tutto il Pomeriggio....gli dico stiamo un po' insieme...no esce a correre o in bici...
Dopo e solo dopo...se avanza tempo....e non sono da buttar via...

x carità ovvio che se siamo arrivati a questo punto la colpa non è solo sua...però...


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> 40...i miei anni
> 
> gli hobbies di mio marito? Sport (tanto)...fotografia....
> tipo mio figlio va dal suo amico tutto il Pomeriggio....gli dico stiamo un po' insieme...no esce a correre o in bici...
> ...


Ho capito, iperattivo compulsivo, anch' io lo sono stato per un periodo di vita e non sono nemmeno completamente guarito  Ma tu vuoi comunque stare con lui? (Con tuo marito intendo) Perchè se è così devi valutare con molta attenzione il fatto di ricostruire sai.

L'altro tipo mi sa tanto di cazzaro, eppoi mi sembra che più che sesso tu cerchi attenzioni, cerchi empatia, di essere "vista". Se lo fai attraverso il sesso, che pensi sia una strada, attenta, talvolta mi sembra di aver capito che le conseguenze sfuggono di mano.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.
> 
> Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.
> ...


Cioè hai un marito che non ti cerca più e decidi di farti un amante o roba simile. E cosa fai? Trovi un amante che non ti vuole? Se fossi Freud direi che il tuo inconscio ti sta dicendo che sei tu a no  voler scopare. Siccome non sono Freud, se vuoi scopare cambia obiettivo.


----------



## Arual57 (10 Gennaio 2016)

Mi manca il sesso con la S maiuscola......eccome se mi manca...

Mi mancano anche le attenzioni sicuramente.....

al momento questa situazione mi sta uccidendo....vorrei solo qualche momento di "svago"


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Mi manca il sesso con la S maiuscola......eccome se mi manca...
> 
> Mi mancano anche le attenzioni sicuramente.....
> 
> al momento questa situazione mi sta uccidendo....vorrei solo qualche momento di "svago"


Si ma vuoi restare con tuo marito?


----------



## Arual57 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Così no assolutamente....


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> post rimosso dal sistema di automoderazione


... che brutto intervento.
Tu hai scelto d'immolarti alla causa. Lei ha scelto di non affrontare di petto la cosa e consolarsi con paliativi ( in maniera magari non troppo furba)

Non so chi delle due farà del mondo un posto migliore ........... ma non la metterei su questo piano


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ... che brutto intervento.
> Tu hai scelto d'immolarti alla causa. Lei ha scelto di non affrontare di petto la cosa e consolarsi con paliativi ( in maniera magari non troppo furba)
> 
> Non so chi delle due farà del mondo un posto migliore ........... ma non la metterei su questo piano


quoto


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> post rimosso dal sistema di automoderazione


ma cos'è, si è aperta la gara a chi prende il posto di JB?


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> post rimosso dal sistema di automoderazione


Ma meno male che c'è gente come te Diletta.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma cos'è, si è aperta la gara a chi prende il posto di JB?


Jb sarebbe felice di vedere in Diletta la sua sostituta


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma cos'è, si è aperta la gara a chi prende il posto di JB?


Tutti bravissimi tra l'altro...quasi che me lo fanno rimpiangere.


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tutti bravissimi tra l'altro...quasi che me lo fanno rimpiangere.


ma davvero!


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Jb sarebbe felice di vedere in Diletta la sua sostituta


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Mi manca il sesso con la S maiuscola......eccome se mi manca...
> 
> Mi mancano anche le attenzioni sicuramente.....
> 
> al momento questa situazione mi sta uccidendo....vorrei solo qualche momento di "svago"





spleen ha detto:


> Si ma vuoi restare con tuo marito?





Arual57 ha detto:


> Così no assolutamente....


direi che il problema è più grande del solo sesso con la S maiuscola allora.


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Lo lo so che in fondo hai ragione....
> 
> però non capisco il suo comportamento...dove vuole arrivare....e se in qualche modo posso io cambiare (in meglio x me) la situazione....


Ma se siete tutti li. Tu, lui e la collega. Mica è facile, cioè il tempo che dedicherebbe a te lo toglierebbe alla collega che poi è pure gelosa che se la lascia s'ammazza...la convivente a casa...tu che vuoi solo trascorrere solo qualche ora goliardica senza sentimentalismi. Oh, a me sto povero uomo mi fa pena, più che altro è lui che ha bisogno di aiuto.

Vai su ricerca e scrivi peracotta...vedi che ti esce.


----------



## JON (11 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ... che brutto intervento.
> Tu hai scelto d'immolarti alla causa. *Lei ha scelto di non affrontare di petto la cosa e consolarsi con paliativi *( in maniera magari non troppo furba)
> 
> Non so chi delle due farà del mondo un posto migliore ........... ma non la metterei su questo piano


Comprensibile, certo. Che sia però una soluzione alla cazzo di cane però non fa male ribadirlo.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.
> 
> Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.
> ...


Parla a tuo marito.
Digli che hai un collega che ti viene dietro.
Che ti cerca, che ti ha fatto proposte.
Poi fagli capire che in fondo non ti dispiacerebbe uscire con lui, visto che sei sempre sola, perché è un bel tipo.
Vedi la reazione.
Magari capisce.


----------



## Carola (11 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ... che brutto intervento.
> Tu hai scelto d'immolarti alla causa. Lei ha scelto di non affrontare di petto la cosa e consolarsi con paliativi ( in maniera magari non troppo furba)
> 
> Non so chi delle due farà del mondo un posto migliore ........... ma non la metterei su questo piano


Quoto


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ... che brutto intervento.
> Tu hai scelto d'immolarti alla causa. Lei ha scelto di non affrontare di petto la cosa e consolarsi con paliativi ( in maniera magari non troppo furba)
> 
> Non so chi delle due farà del mondo un posto migliore ........... ma non la metterei su questo piano





farfalla ha detto:


> quoto





Nobody ha detto:


> ma cos'è, si è aperta la gara a chi prende il posto di JB?





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma meno male che c'è gente come te Diletta.



quoto. Rosso. 

Si chiama TRADIMENTO.NET , tutti hanno diritto di esprimersi ed di essere ascoltati. Poi la nostra nuova utente ha scritto in modo chiaro, limpido, niente patetismi, sincera ed educata.


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto. Rosso.
> 
> Si chiama TRADIMENTO.NET , tutti hanno diritto di esprimersi ed di essere ascoltati. Poi la nostra nuova utente ha scritto in modo chiaro, limpido, niente patetismi, sincera ed educata.


Quoto  

Anche se non posso piú dare rosso in quanto il post é stato affossato. Ben fatto!!


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ... che brutto intervento.
> Tu hai scelto d'immolarti alla causa. Lei ha scelto di non affrontare di petto la cosa e consolarsi con paliativi ( in maniera magari non troppo furba)
> 
> Non so chi delle due farà del mondo un posto migliore ........... ma non la metterei su questo piano


Quoto.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Mi manca il sesso con la S maiuscola......eccome se mi manca...
> 
> Mi mancano anche le attenzioni sicuramente.....
> 
> al momento questa situazione mi sta uccidendo....vorrei solo qualche momento di "svago"


ma  il collega di maiuscolo con la s ci fa Sola


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto. Rosso.
> 
> Si chiama TRADIMENTO.NET , tutti hanno diritto di esprimersi ed di essere ascoltati. Poi la nostra nuova utente ha scritto in modo chiaro, limpido, niente patetismi, sincera ed educata.



:quoto:


----------



## Arual57 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Non pensavo di creare tutto questo caos...

mi spiace ma non mi vergogno....
la mia situazione è questa..

sicruamente sto vivendo un periodo che ammetto non avrei mai pensato di vivere.....quindi pieno di confusione....non sono certamente perfettamente lucida

Il collega? Vorrei lasciaRlo pèrdere....ma anche oggi....lavoriamo troppo vicini....


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Non pensavo di creare tutto questo caos...
> 
> mi spiace ma non mi vergogno....
> la mia situazione è questa..
> ...


e tu pensa solo al lavoro.


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Non pensavo di creare tutto questo caos...
> 
> mi spiace ma non mi vergogno....
> la mia situazione è questa..
> ...




non preoccuparti .... normale dialettica da forum.

chiarisciti le idee..... sarebbe meglio farlo prima di tuffarsi nelle braccia di un altro .... 

..... e te lo dice uno che pensava che il sesso extraconiugale potesse salvare ( in qualche modo ) un matrimonio bianco .... non è andata proprio in questo modo però mi sono chiarito le idee una volta per tutte.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Non pensavo di creare tutto questo caos...
> 
> mi spiace ma non mi vergogno....
> la mia situazione è questa..
> ...


Troppo vicini da aver saltato la fa in cui si fa sesso e di essere arrivati già alla fase di stanca prima di iniziare. Secondo me dovresti trovare un altro così da essere felice tu, il collega e l'altro.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu pensa solo al lavoro.


...infatti


----------



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Non pensavo di creare tutto questo caos...
> 
> mi spiace ma non mi vergogno....
> la mia situazione è questa..
> ...


non ti preoccupare qui *il caos vive sovrano  *


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Gennaio 2016)

*STRA QUOTO*



oro.blu ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare qui *il caos vive sovrano  *


STRA QUOTO.


----------



## Arual57 (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare qui *il caos vive sovrano  *


ok!! Buono a sapersi!!


----------



## Diletta (12 Gennaio 2016)

*A proposito...*

grazie a tutti quelli che hanno apprezzato il mio post ! 
Siete stati troppo gentili a paragonarmi a JB, non ne ho proprio la stoffa e non sarò mai al suo livello.
Forse è per questo che l'avete affossato, era troppo soft al confronto con i suoi, che, infatti, non hanno mai fatto, che ricordi io, la fine del mio...

Quanto moralismo al contrario, imbarazzante...


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> grazie a tutti quelli che hanno apprezzato il mio post !
> Siete stati troppo gentili a paragonarmi a JB, non ne ho proprio la stoffa e non sarò mai al suo livello.
> Forse è per questo che l'avete affossato, era troppo soft al confronto con i suoi, che, infatti, *non hanno mai fatto, che ricordi io, la fine del mio...
> *
> Quanto moralismo al contrario, imbarazzante...


in effetti non hai tutti i torti.
non condivido quello che scrivi ma non ti si perdona mai nemmeno una virgola


----------



## disincantata (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> grazie a tutti quelli che hanno apprezzato il mio post !
> Siete stati troppo gentili a paragonarmi a JB, non ne ho proprio la stoffa e non sarò mai al suo livello.
> Forse è per questo che l'avete affossato, era troppo soft al confronto con i suoi, che, infatti, non hanno mai fatto, che ricordi io, la fine del mio...
> 
> Quanto moralismo al contrario, imbarazzante...



Quale post?


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> grazie a tutti quelli che hanno apprezzato il mio post !
> Siete stati troppo gentili a paragonarmi a JB, non ne ho proprio la stoffa e non sarò mai al suo livello.
> Forse è per questo che l'avete affossato, era troppo soft al confronto con i suoi, che, infatti, non hanno mai fatto, che ricordi io, la fine del mio...
> 
> Quanto moralismo al contrario, imbarazzante...


Bè diciamo anche che per sistema è molto più facile che sparisca un post tuo piuttosto che 100 di JB, che gli andava messo rosso ogni boiata che sparava. E' proprio il sistema che non consente di dare mille volte rosso a uno stesso utente.


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè diciamo anche che per sistema è molto più facile che sparisca un post tuo piuttosto che 100 di JB, che gli andava messo rosso ogni boiata che sparava. E' proprio il sistema che non consente di dare mille volte rosso a uno stesso utente.


sì, ma anche secondo me era diffcile che jb avesse tanti rossi insieme da fare sparire un suo post.
anzi, sempre secondo me ,in certi casi riceveva pure dei verdi dopo insulti che facevano divertire chi non li riceveva


----------



## Nicka (12 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma anche secondo me era diffcile che jb avesse tanti rossi insieme da fare sparire un suo post.
> anzi, sempre secondo me ,in certi casi riceveva pure dei verdi dopo insulti che facevano divertire chi non li riceveva


Ne sono consapevole, da me non ha mai ricevuto nè un verde nè un rosso...li uso molto raramente.
I rossi poi soprattutto in casi che reputo moderabili solo in extremis.


----------



## Arual57 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Domani usciremo in pausa caffè...
sono di un agitato....:unhappy:


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Domani usciremo in pausa caffè...
> sono di un agitato....:unhappy:


All'altra collega che gli ha detto? Che non può prendere il caffè perché ultimamente non dorme la notte?


----------



## Arual57 (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> All'altra collega che gli ha detto? Che non può prendere il caffè perché ultimamente non dorme la notte?



Niente...ha detto che è finita...


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

quindi ora la sua mossa è di ingolosirti con l'idea che sei stata l'eletta tra le 2


----------



## Arual57 (13 Gennaio 2016)

No nessuna eletta...

penso che tra loro sia finita di morte naturale...


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> No nessuna eletta...
> 
> penso che tra loro sia finita di morte naturale...


ok.  resta il fatto che ora il tipo potrebbe essere tutto per te.  


è questo che vuoi?


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Niente...ha detto che è finita...


Speriamo, no perché minacciava strane reazioni.

Se le cose stanno cosi allora mo' potete andare a ruota libera


----------



## Arual57 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Eccomi...

la stando a lui ex tipa minaccia sempre...
io finche non è davvero fuori non me la sento di iniziare....so che poi ad avere la peggio sarei io....

So che dovrei togliermelo dalla testa....ma non è x nulla semplice...


----------



## patroclo (14 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> 
> la stando a lui ex tipa minaccia sempre...
> io finche non è davvero fuori non me la sento di iniziare....so che poi ad avere la peggio sarei io....
> ...



.... mi sono perso qualche passaggio ... ma ogni tanto ho l'impressione che da questo collega vuoi decisamente di più di una distrazione


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> 
> la stando a lui ex tipa minaccia sempre...
> io finche non è davvero fuori non me la sento di iniziare....so che poi ad avere la peggio sarei io....
> ...


scopatelo.    rimandalo a casa in tenda ad ossigeno.    appaga sto mito di lui, perchè parvemi chiaro che fino a che non ti togli sto sfizio, non recupererai la lucidità necessaria.

ci sono cerini che devono bruciare e questo mi pare proprio il tuo caso.    perchè noi ti parliamo, ma è palese che la tua testa non è qui.


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> 
> *la stando a lui ex tipa minaccia sempre*...
> io finche non è davvero fuori non me la sento di iniziare....so che poi ad avere la peggio sarei io....
> ...


Stando a lui ex...eh! E mi pareva strano.

Lui è chiaro che per concludere con te la ritiene, funzionalmente, una ex. E magari è pure cosi, ma non è che una spostata ti diventa posata dalla sera alla mattina. Quella non s'ammazza, ti fa un cagatone la sul posto di lavoro che ti fa passare la voglia di pensare alle coccole 8 ore al giorno nei giorni feriali, giusto quelle in cui lavori. 

Ah mo l'hai capito che puoi rimetterci la serenità!? Ma fammi capire, questo qua è sposato, sta incasinato con una matta e tu mo vorresti vedere come funziona il tutto? Che poi già lo sai come va a finire. Ma non fai prima a trovartene un altro?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> scopatelo.    rimandalo a casa in tenda ad ossigeno.    appaga sto mito di lui, perchè parvemi chiaro che fino a che non ti togli sto sfizio, non recupererai la lucidità necessaria.
> 
> ci sono cerini che devono bruciare e questo mi pare proprio il tuo caso.    perchè noi ti parliamo, ma è palese che la tua testa non è qui.





JON ha detto:


> Stando a lui ex...eh! E mi pareva strano.
> 
> Lui è chiaro che per concludere con te la ritiene, funzionalmente, una ex. E magari è pure cosi, ma non è che una spostata ti diventa posata dalla sera alla mattina. Quella non s'ammazza, ti fa un cagatone la sul posto di lavoro che ti fa passare la voglia di pensare alle coccole 8 ore al giorno nei giorni feriali, giusto quelle in cui lavori.
> 
> Ah mo l'hai capito che puoi rimetterci la serenità!? Ma fammi capire, questo qua è sposato, sta incasinato con una matta e tu mo vorresti vedere come funziona il tutto? Che poi già lo sai come va a finire. Ma non fai prima a trovartene un altro?


Quoto entrambi. Oggi mi sembrate tutti saggi.


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi. Oggi mi sembrate tutti saggi.


Sei tu che sei brillo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Sei tu che sei brillo.


 ... dai due bicchieri a pasto, in Veneto ... non è brillo neanche un bambino


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... dai due bicchieri a pasto, in Veneto ... non è brillo neanche un bambino


Io invece con due bicchieri a pasto mi farei i meglio sonni.


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... dai due bicchieri a pasto, in Veneto ... non è brillo neanche un bambino


VENETO anche tu o di adozione?


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.
> 
> Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.
> ...



...in tutto questo il marito non esiste.
E' preso dai suoi hobbies mentre la nostra amica si tortura se darla o meno al suo amante (che già ne ha un'altra).
Io 'sto fatto che il marito è assente e una si sente quasi in diritto di fare il cazzo che vuole mica lo riesco ad accettare...Arual cara, non è che bisogna trovare per forza una scusa per farsi una storiella, eh ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ne sono consapevole, da me non ha mai ricevuto nè un verde nè un rosso...li uso molto raramente.
> I rossi poi soprattutto in casi che reputo moderabili solo in extremis.


Sempre più onorato di aver preso un rosso da te [emoji6]


----------



## marisol (20 Gennaio 2016)

Aruel ti volevo scrivere un messaggio privato ma forse non sei abilitata a riceverne?


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

non ha ancora il monte post minimo previsto.


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova....mi sono iscritta qualche tempo fa ma non ho mai avuto diciamo il coraggio di iniziare a scrivere.
> 
> Sposata da 8 anni, un figlio di 7.
> ...


io non ho mica letto le altre risposte.. perché.. che palle! sai cosa.. che brutta cosa "l'aspettare" "sperare" "volere".. è quello che tiene in piedi tutto l'ambaradan della roba clandestina... ma te sto tipo lo vuoi? hai un marito, un figlio... boh... non vale la pena.. poi se ti beccano? perché, almeno per me, il problema è quello... che non mi becchi nessuno! quindi dai, lascia perdere.. e fai la tua vita normale... lascia stare il collega e le sue idee strane che ti fa venire in mente...


----------



## Arual57 (28 Gennaio 2016)

marisol ha detto:


> Aruel ti volevo scrivere un messaggio privato ma forse non sei abilitata a riceverne?



Ciao! 
Si penso proprio sia x questo...
mi farebbe piacere ricevere un tuo messaggio...non abbiamo altre possibilità?


----------



## Arual57 (28 Gennaio 2016)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> io non ho mica letto le altre risposte.. perché.. che palle! sai cosa.. che brutta cosa "l'aspettare" "sperare" "volere".. è quello che tiene in piedi tutto l'ambaradan della roba clandestina... ma te sto tipo lo vuoi? hai un marito, un figlio... boh... non vale la pena.. poi se ti beccano? perché, almeno per me, il problema è quello... che non mi becchi nessuno! quindi dai, lascia perdere.. e fai la tua vita normale... lascia stare il collega e le sue idee strane che ti fa venire in mente...



Sinceramente..si lo voglio....

ma è sempre più un casino....quindi diciamo x forza di cose....lascerò perdere....


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Si penso proprio sia x questo...
> mi farebbe piacere ricevere un tuo messaggio...non abbiamo altre possibilità?


basta scrivere qualche altro post 

credo farebbe piacere a tutti leggere le tue opinioni sulle altre storie del confessionale, se ti va


----------



## Arual57 (28 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta scrivere qualche altro post
> 
> credo farebbe piacere a tutti leggere le tue opinioni sulle altre storie del confessionale, se ti va



:up:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> :up:


Questa storia del dover chiudere x cominciare faccio fatica a digerirla.. Non è mica un contratto di affitto che bisogna prima lasciare l altro appartamento.. E l impeto? La passione? Il prendere un permesso da ufficio insieme improvvisamente travolti da un reciproco desiderio incontenibile?.. La vedo un po troppo una cosa amministrata.. Ma il desiderio non si può prenotare come un posto a teatro.. Il ragazzo va studiato un po..


----------



## Arual57 (29 Gennaio 2016)

Altro che studiare....il problema è che io finisco prima in manicomio!!!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Altro che studiare....il problema è che io finisco prima in manicomio!!!


Eeh.. Ma allora va organizzata una azione risolutiva al più presto, prima che sia troppo tardi!! Alle armi!! Calza nera decolte e parrucchiere!!


----------



## Arual57 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eeh.. Ma allora va organizzata una azione risolutiva al più presto, prima che sia troppo tardi!! Alle armi!! Calza nera decolte e parrucchiere!!



Ahahha skorpio...
non pensare che non vada in ufficio diciamo sciatta!

Ho idea che posso andare anche nuda....ma se dice che non è il momento...
poi c'è da dire un altro cosa...la collega con cui (lui dice) di star terminando la storia è la classica gatta morta (non lo dico x invidia ma è così)
io sono moooolto più timida...e molto meno appariscente...e molto meno intraprendente...punto x lei!


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Ahahha skorpio...
> non pensare che non vada in ufficio diciamo sciatta!
> 
> Ho idea che posso andare anche nuda....ma se dice che non è il momento...
> ...


È questo il punto. Lui non deve "dire" deve eseguire! Non deve ordinare il menu quando gli pare e tenere il cameriere impalato dietro il tavolo ad aspettare.. Deve vedersi l arrosto fumante schiaffato sotto il naso.vse il ragazzo ha appetito mangerà!!


----------



## Arual57 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo il punto. Lui non deve "dire" deve eseguire! Non deve ordinare il menu quando gli pare e tenere il cameriere impalato dietro il tavolo ad aspettare.. Deve vedersi l arrosto fumante schiaffato sotto il naso.vse il ragazzo ha appetito mangerà!!


Mi piace il tuo pensiero....ma non temo non sia così semplice...:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Mi piace il tuo pensiero....ma non temo non sia così semplice...:bacio::bacio:


Entri in ufficio (un po attopata mi raccomando) ti fai notare, uno sguardo, un sorriso timido e via..
Esci in anticipo.. Prendi una camera in un hotel non lontano e quando sei su gli mandi un SMS: sono all hotel x camera y.. Ti aspetto fra mezzo ora esatta. Vieni e prendimi tutta!
Non potrà tirarsi indietro se è un uomo "omo".. Anche tu non gli piacessi da morire.  La sua autostima ne uscirebbe distrutta..


----------



## Arual57 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Entri in ufficio (un po attopata mi raccomando) ti fai notare, uno sguardo, un sorriso timido e via..
> Esci in anticipo.. Prendi una camera in un hotel non lontano e quando sei su gli mandi un SMS: sono all hotel x camera y.. Ti aspetto fra mezzo ora esatta. Vieni e prendimi tutta!
> Non potrà tirarsi indietro se è un uomo "omo".. Anche tu non gli piacessi da morire.  La sua autostima ne uscirebbe distrutta..



L'idea non è affatto male....anche se ho paura che ad uscirne distrutta sarebbe la mia di autostima.....
gia quando avevamo fissato il gg di ferie insieme, deciso tutto si è tirato indietro....

se mi dicesse no con che coraggio entrei la mattina successiva in ufficio....c'è solo una scrivania a dividerci...


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> L'idea non è affatto male....anche se ho paura che ad uscirne distrutta sarebbe la mia di autostima.....
> gia quando avevamo fissato il gg di ferie insieme, deciso tutto si è tirato indietro....
> 
> se mi dicesse no con che coraggio entrei la mattina successiva in ufficio....c'è solo una scrivania a dividerci...


pensi troppo.   non ti dirà di no.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensi troppo.   non ti dirà di no.


non dovrà dire né no né si.. non potrà dire nulla. 
o viene o non viene.. ma se è vero quello che hai scritto circa il suo irretirti e corteggiarti, non potrà tirarsi indietro..
se non viene, io al posto suo chiederei il trasferimento in Burundi.. si coprirebbe di ridicolo... il grand'uomo che se la fa sotto.
è fatta! vai facile, e facci sapere!


----------



## oro.blu (30 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensi troppo.   non ti dirà di no.





Skorpio ha detto:


> non dovrà dire né no né si.. non potrà dire nulla.
> o viene o non viene.. ma se è vero quello che hai scritto circa il suo irretirti e corteggiarti, non potrà tirarsi indietro..
> se non viene, io al posto suo chiederei il trasferimento in Burundi.. si coprirebbe di ridicolo... il grand'uomo che se la fa sotto.
> è fatta! vai facile, e facci sapere!



e bravi questi uomini....


----------



## Arual57 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Prenderò il coraggio a 200 mani..

comunque x me la fate troppo facile....


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensi troppo.   non ti dirà di no.



Ti ricordi il bagnino di Lola?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Prenderò il coraggio a 200 mani..
> 
> comunque x me la fate troppo facile....


Metti lo champagne in fresco! È fatta!


----------



## Arual57 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Metti lo champagne in fresco! È fatta!



certo che considerando che tutto è partito da lui...io nemmeno ci pensavo....adesso dover prendere una iniziativa del genere io....


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> L'idea non è affatto male....anche se ho paura che ad uscirne distrutta sarebbe la mia di autostima.....
> gia quando avevamo fissato il gg di ferie insieme, deciso tutto si è tirato indietro....
> 
> se mi dicesse no con che coraggio entrei la mattina successiva in ufficio....c'è solo una scrivania a dividerci...


Beh..domandare è lecito, no?

Mica gli chiedi di buttarsi da un ponte...

Gli dici semplicemente che ti piace e te lo vuoi scopare...è un complimento!

Cosa potrebbe distruggere la tua autostima nel concederti il potere di esprimere desiderio e gradimento?

Se dicesse no, io al tuo posto penso guarderei al modo in cui lo dice, il no....e per valutare lui, non te. 

Un uomo che non sa godere dell'apprezzamento e del desiderio di una donna non ne vale la pena secondo me. 

E per godere non intendo accettare necessariamente, intendo semplicemente condividere il gradimento magari pur rifiutando la proposta. 

Se un uomo mi proponesse quello che vuoi proporre tu, mi farebbe tenerezza e mi lusingherebbe, e farei attenzione al modo in cui direi un eventuale no, che il complimento interno mi farebbe comunque piacere. E questo desidererei comunque rimandarlo e ringraziare. 

Per me stessa, nel caso fossi io a propormi, non tollererei trattamento meno attento di questo. 

E se non ci fosse non sarebbe la mia autostima a essere messa in discussione, semmai mi chiederei cosa nella mia valutazione iniziale di lui mi sia sfuggito per trovarmi a propormi ad un tipo che non sa gestire una semplice proposta.

Sarei comunque serena in me, e sarei fiera di essermi espressa liberamente e onestamente...in modo semplice e rispondente ai miei desideri.

Certo, io non userei un sms per la verità, guarderei dritto negli occhi nel proporre, anche quello sarebbe parte del piacere, per me, al netto della risposta.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Entri in ufficio (un po attopata mi raccomando) ti fai notare, uno sguardo, un sorriso timido e via..
> Esci in anticipo.. Prendi una camera in un hotel non lontano e quando sei su gli mandi un SMS: sono all hotel x camera y.. Ti aspetto fra mezzo ora esatta. Vieni e prendimi tutta!
> Non potrà tirarsi indietro se è un uomo "omo".. Anche tu non gli piacessi da morire.  La sua autostima ne uscirebbe distrutta..





Arual57 ha detto:


> L'idea non è affatto male....anche se ho paura che ad uscirne distrutta sarebbe la mia di autostima.....
> gia quando avevamo fissato il gg di ferie insieme, deciso tutto si è tirato indietro....
> 
> se mi dicesse no con che coraggio entrei la mattina successiva in ufficio....c'è solo una scrivania a dividerci...


Guarda potresti chiamare altri tre o quattro amici ... per la legge dei grandi numeri non dovresti perdere l'autostima .... non ho parole.


----------



## perplesso (30 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti ricordi il bagnino di Lola?


non mi pare che Arual assomigli a Lolapal


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..domandare è lecito, no?
> 
> Mica gli chiedi di buttarsi da un ponte...
> 
> ...


... Eleganza, equilibrio, pacatezza.. In una sola parola CLASSE!
complimenti davvero Ipazia!
Mi ritengo virtualmente folgorato!!


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi pare che Arual assomigli a Lolapal



INTENDEVO  che ci sono anche uomini a cui piace giocare e non concludere. 

Che  poi non e' poi tanto male giocare così per non farsi male,


----------



## ologramma (30 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> INTENDEVO  che *ci sono anche uomini a cui piace giocare e non concludere.
> *
> Che  poi non e' poi tanto male giocare così per non farsi male,



...e non potrebbe essere che questi uomini siano timidi ne fare il primo passo?
Anche perchè a noi non hanno insegnato la sfrontatezza  quindi bisogna esserci portati


----------



## Arual57 (30 Gennaio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh..domandare è lecito, no?
> 
> Mica gli chiedi di buttarsi da un ponte...
> 
> ...



Chapeau


----------



## Arual57 (30 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ...e non potrebbe essere che questi uomini siano timidi ne fare il primo passo?
> Anche perchè a noi non hanno insegnato la sfrontatezza  quindi bisogna esserci portati



Mah ah il collega in questione non mi sembra molto timido....con me ha iniziato lui...
e non dimentichiamo sta (teoricamente) chiudendo una storia con un altra...

piu che altro se sapevi di essere in una determinata situazione perché sei venuto a rompermi le scatole e a fare tutti sti giochetti del tubo...


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Mah ah il collega in questione non mi sembra molto timido....con me ha iniziato lui...
> e non dimentichiamo sta (teoricamente) chiudendo una storia con un altra...
> 
> piu che altro se sapevi di essere in una determinata situazione perché sei venuto a rompermi le scatole e a fare tutti sti giochetti del tubo...



IL dubbio è  che prima di mollare l'altra volesse la certezza di una sostituta,  Un po' come le squadre di calcio.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IL dubbio è  che prima di mollare l'altra volesse la certezza di una sostituta,  Un po' come le squadre di calcio.


Già.. Che l' altra abbia chiesto un aumento di contratto?..


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già.. Che l' altra abbia chiesto un aumento di contratto?..



Spesso basta una velata minaccia, se sa qualcosa mio marito.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spesso basta una velata minaccia, se sa qualcosa mio marito.


Contrordine! Via lo champagne dal frigo. Se il ragazzo è minacciato bisogna ridisegnare la strategia..


----------



## disincantata (30 Gennaio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Contrordine! Via lo champagne dal frigo. Se il ragazzo è minacciato bisogna ridisegnare la strategia..



Ormai il brindisi e'sfumato!


----------



## Arual57 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Mi sento leggermente presa in giro...


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2016)

Arual57 ha detto:


> Mi sento leggermente presa in giro...


Ma noi  la verità è che sei a un passo da una trombata memorabile e ...noi..?.. A noi nulla? Eh.. Siamo un po gelosetti.. Abbi comprensione..


----------

